
Amazon Prime Air drone completes its first US public delivery - poiuz
https://www.cnet.com/news/amazon-prime-air-first-drone-delivery-us-public-sunscreen-mars/
======
lebanon_tn
"The entire flight took place in the controlled airspace of the Palm Springs
International Airport."

This past holiday season I performed a drone delivery of a gingerbread cookie
from my kitchen to my living room, does that count?

